# XML Datei drucken



## muca66 (26. Feb 2011)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde,

ich wollte wissen, wie man ein XML Dokument, welches man mit DOM erstellt hat, an einem lokal angeschlossen Drucker, drucken lassen kann.

Bitte nicht direkt mit "Google" ankommen. Habe schon genug recherchiert.


----------



## Noctarius (27. Feb 2011)

Was heißt denn für dich ausdrucken? Einfach als String? Dann den DOM per Transformer in einen String umwandeln und drucken. Wenn er hübsch dargestellt werden soll, dann musst du irgendwie eine Struktur erzeugen (z.B. per XSLT) und dann ausdrucken.


----------



## muca66 (27. Feb 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Was heißt denn für dich ausdrucken? Einfach als String? Dann den DOM per Transformer in einen String umwandeln und drucken. Wenn er hübsch dargestellt werden soll, dann musst du irgendwie eine Struktur erzeugen (z.B. per XSLT) und dann ausdrucken.




Danke :toll:
Gibt es denn ein einfaches Tutorial zum drucken einer Struktur(XSLT)?


----------



## Noctarius (27. Feb 2011)

XSLT ist nicht wirklich zum Drucken da, sondern zur Transformation von einer Struktur in eine Andere. Aber du könntest dein XML z.B. in HTML darstellen lassen und durch einen Browser ausdrucken (alternativ eine JEditorDingsda)


----------



## muca66 (27. Feb 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> XSLT ist nicht wirklich zum Drucken da, sondern zur Transformation von einer Struktur in eine Andere. Aber du könntest dein XML z.B. in HTML darstellen lassen und durch einen Browser ausdrucken (alternativ eine JEditorDingsda)



Sorry, dass ich nerve aber muss man diese XSLT Datei per Hand erzeugen? D.h. ich habe eine XML Datei, diese muss ich mir angucken und dazu einfach im Notepad eine XSLT-Datei erzeugen? Oder, gibt es dazu einen Code, welches eine XML-Datei in eine XSLT-Datei transformiert?

*EDIT//*

Ich habe mir nochmal meine Aufgabenstellung angeguckt. Ich muss ein DOM-Objekt (mit einer XML-Struktur) an einem lokal angeschlossenem Drucker, drucken lassen. Kann man das irgendwie realisieren?


----------



## Noctarius (27. Feb 2011)

Wenn du ein bestimmtes Format zur Ausgabe brauchst musst du das XSL selber machen -> Transform XML into HTML using XSLT - Real's Java How-to
Solltest du einfach nur die Struktur drucken kannst du ein fertiges XSL nehmen, z.B. -> Oliver's XSLT page


----------



## muca66 (27. Feb 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du ein bestimmtes Format zur Ausgabe brauchst musst du das XSL selber machen -> Transform XML into HTML using XSLT - Real's Java How-to
> Solltest du einfach nur die Struktur drucken kannst du ein fertiges XSL nehmen, z.B. -> Oliver's XSLT page




Danke vielmals. 
Jetzt noch die letzte Frage
Hast du eine Idee, wie man einen org.w3c.dom.Document Objekt drucken lassen kann?


----------



## Noctarius (27. Feb 2011)

DOM -> Transform nach String (z.B. als HTML) -> JEditorPane (oder so) -> drucken


----------



## slawaweis (27. Feb 2011)

zu Text konvertieren und damit ausdrucken:

How to Print Text (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Other Swing Features)

Alternativ, über XSL-FO mit Apache FOP formatieren und entweder gleiche drücken, oder als PDF speichern und auf diese weise ausdrücken. iText wäre auch eine Alternative.

Slawa


----------

